# I Requested That My Username Be Changed And Still Haven't Received A Response Yet?



## ForestRose (Feb 4, 2017)

Has anyone else been able to change their username since the update?


----------



## Autumn~Tint~Of~Gold (Feb 4, 2017)

I wondered about this too. I don't see any option for it even though it was stated that it would be back .  I've been wanting to change mine for a while.


----------



## ForestRose (Feb 4, 2017)

ShredsofDignity said:


> I wondered about this too. I don't see any option for it even though it was stated that it would be back .  I've been wanting to change mine for a while.


I thought I was the only one. If I had known then I probably would've created a new account Instead of resubscribing a few weeks ago...

I guess we just have to wait. Hopefully it's not too long


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 4, 2017)

I sent a message right after the update announcement and haven't heard anything. I really want to change my name too.


----------



## DST1913 (Feb 23, 2017)

I just changed mine. You have to click on your username in the top right corner and a drop down will come down. There will be an option to change username there


----------



## Coilystep (Feb 23, 2017)

I changed mine on monday


----------



## ForestRose (Mar 3, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> I just changed mine. You have to click on your username in the top right corner and a drop down will come down. There will be an option to change username there


Hi sorry I never updated. The admins changed mine. when I asked that drop down option wasn't there.


----------



## unaltered. (Mar 6, 2017)

DST1913 said:


> I just changed mine. You have to click on your username in the top right corner and a drop down will come down. There will be an option to change username there


It worked!! Thank you!!


----------

